# Cheese Steak



## raptor700 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thought I would try this today! Got a Rib Eye I smoked yesterday, It was just sitting in the fridge next to an onion and bell pepper, found some mozzarella and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   So I saute'ed the BP and O and here we go!!


----------



## rdknb (Aug 31, 2010)

can't wait to see the final results, looks and sounds good so far


----------



## carson627 (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks good Raptor.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mrsb (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm going to guess you're too stuffed to get the final pics up, but I really want to see that.  Looks amazing.  I could almost smell it!.


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 31, 2010)

Man, What a Fattie!!...........


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 1, 2010)

A true work of art! Looks awesome!


----------



## allen (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice looking Fattie, I love Philly Cheese Steak sandwiches, Looks like it tastes good


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2010)

That looks Awesome Rap !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But do you have a special permit to make that outside of Pennsylvania???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 1, 2010)

Great looking fattie and plate - I could go for a plate of that right now and it is 7AM here


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks great!!. I gotta get another fatty going soon.


----------



## cripplecreek (Sep 1, 2010)

hey raptor700...I assume u used regular sausage on your cheese steak philly.  Looks great!  BTW how did u do your ribeye?


----------



## raptor700 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks,Cripplecreek


> how did u do your ribeye?


 I marinated overnite with beef broth and a little Moore's Original, Smoked with pecan till It hit 130* , Then foiled and let rest. Turned out Great!!


----------

